# Water Cow



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm really interested in owning a water cow and was wondering if anyone has owned one and if it would be a good addition to my household.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm guessing you don't mean manatee...please tell me that I'm right...

And if you don't mean manatee, are you referring to what some of us refer to as a "Baby Whale"? (It's a type of Mormyrid, closely related to an Elephant Nose.)


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

also you might want to tell us more about your tank setup and what your looking for from the fish/do you plan to keep anything else with it as well.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Dont plan on getting it any time soon, but was checking one out online, seemed pretty cool, is it a manatee? its on the aquascape site. If i upgrade out of my 55 gallon i was gonna look into one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

So your upgrading from a 55gal to something you can house a manatee in? This is a joke right?








And no, a 75gal won't house it for life.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol ha no that's not a water cow, at least not the one I want

AE site my bad


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe he's talking about Eleotris picta.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes the goby not the mammal.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you jp, yes looks kinda cool and never seen anything like that around here


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I was thinking manatee, too!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

ok cant figure out how to post the video i wanted to


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you guys thought he was talking about a manatee, water cows are sweet i love all goby type fish just don't expect to house small fish with them if they can fit it in there mouths it they will eat it.


----------

